# Ko'Olina security problems?



## gblotter (Apr 28, 2014)

Over on the Marriott Ko'Olina Facebook page ( https://www.facebook.com/groups/KoOlina.owners/ ) there is mention of security problems at Ko'Olina with large groups of locals coming onto the property and taking over the pools and common areas.

Apparently this happens because these locals are friends/family of staff members, or because they have rented a room and have invited large numbers to join them.

Security gates along the beach walk have been installed but there is no real enforcement because the gates are left open and unattended.  There are security guards in yellow shirts, but little/no enforcement of wrist bands.  Also, the locals seem to have no problem obtaining wrist bands if needed.

This news is alarming to me, but I am hoping it is not accurate.  We were last at Ko'Olina in April 2013 and did not notice any problems of this variety.  When did this become a problem?  Is this still a current problem?  Do we have any tuggers currently visiting Ko'Olina who can provide a reality check?


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 28, 2014)

We were there in February and were asked for our wristbands so not sure how often they do it or not......


----------



## jlee2070 (Apr 28, 2014)

When we were there last summer (2013), we noticed a large number of local teenagers horse playing in the pools making a nuisance of themselves to where our two younger kids wanted to leave...  We complained and they said they would look into it but as I suspected, nothing was done or changed.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2014)

I've seen this mentioned on a few different Hawaiian travel boards.  When we stayed at Waiohai several years back many locals were onsite all day Saturdays and Sundays.  When we asked at the front desk we were told that it's a perk for the employees, that they can bring their families on the weekends, and most hotels/resorts allow it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2014)

This was happening at the Westin on Maui and a large number of Tuggers emailed the Mgr. and the corporate office, and that seemed to take care of it.  It was the exact same scenario - the local staff were actually aiding their friends in crashing the property.  *I don't think that talking to the lower level staff like the front desk and security will be effective, because they may be in on it - you need to speak to the resort Mgr.


----------



## myhrse11 (Apr 28, 2014)

I've witnessed both strict enforcement and the exact opposite. We will be arriving Memorial Day weekend and expect the property to be over run with locals. They either rent a lockoff with 20 of their closest friends or come and visit family who have a room. Saw them rolling in huge coolers and basically took over the entire picnic area for the weekend. This was several years ago. I've read that they have changed or instituted some rules about people taking over the picnic areas but the result remains to be seen. 

Once the weekend is over things went back to normal. Here's hoping!


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2014)

I can tell you that on easter weekend they were checking wristbands and such.  Last week it was still pretty busy and "safety" were still checking wristbands.  This week it has been much slower but have not seen the checking of the bands.  I have to admit that there were a lot of locals hanging around the pools easter week but they were guests as they had wristbands.  Also got sent an email saying that the pools and deck areas for registered guests only. Went on to tell me that studios max occupancy was 2, 1br occupancy was 4 and 2br occupancy was 6.  At the end of the letter it said that if you have a party you are welcomed to take it to the lagoon but not on marriott property.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 29, 2014)

I was there Easter week on a friends and family rate for two nights. There were a lot of locals but I saw a lot and they were legitimately trading in, owners or employees staying at the resort under the employee rate. It was the first time I stayed in awhile not as a owner or trading in with my other timeshare and the employees were rude when I asked for wristbands for my kids for the second and third days we were there. It's not like they can wear those darn paper ones every day. They rip or the kids want them off. I can tell you I felt treated like a second class citizen without my normal rubber owners pool band.


----------



## gblotter (Apr 29, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Also got sent an email saying that the pools and deck areas for registered guests only. Went on to tell me that studios max occupancy was 2, 1br occupancy was 4 and 2br occupancy was 6.  At the end of the letter it said that if you have a party you are welcomed to take it to the lagoon but not on marriott property.


So it sounds like the concerns are not exaggerated - darn.

The fact that an email was sent out shows that Marriott is aware of the problem.  However, if staff members are actually helping the violators get wristbands (because they are friends/family), then management has two problems to fix.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 29, 2014)

gblotter said:


> So it sounds like the concerns are not exaggerated - darn.
> 
> The fact that an email was sent out shows that Marriott is aware of the problem.  However, if staff members are actually helping the violators get wristbands (because they are friends/family), then management has two problems to fix.



We were there two weeks in February and did not notice this to be a problem. In terms of the wristbands there were many different colors being used (white, yellow and red). We were trying to figure out if there was a system and couldn't. Plus, the yellow ones just looked like Livestrong braclets. My point is with so many colors anybody could have a band from the past, buy on Ebay, find, etc... and be able to use the pools. However, as stated, we did not notice it to be a problem.


----------



## thheath (Apr 29, 2014)

In Hawaii there is a general feeling among most locals, that their lands were stolen and there is a lot of resentment.  Additionally with most resorts being built on the ocean, they feel their access to mother ocean and their way of life was taken away.

For the above reasons many locals have no problem crashing resort properties and doing whatever they want.  

Also because of the above, most resorts / corporations step lightly regarding cracking down on the local population.

As Denise mentioned in a previous post, the only thing that will resolve the issue is if enough owners formally complain in writing to the general manager and corporate headquarters.

Having now lived in Hawaii for 7 years I realize there are issues and undercurrents that the normal visitor does see or know about.


----------



## slum808 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Watch your tone*

The overly broad use of "most" and "many" Locals in this thread is getting under my skin. There are 1.3 million "locals" in Hawaii and "most" do not hold this sense of entitlement or bad behavior referenced here. Yes there are always going to be people taking advantage of the rules or lack of rules, but please do not assume that the actions of a few represent the behavior of the whole. 

I have seen just as many visitors who don't watch their unruly children in the pool, take up multiple grills to cook all their food faster, ask openly on TUG how to violate occupancy levels, and how the staff monitors who uses amenities. So it’s not just the "locals".


----------



## thheath (Apr 29, 2014)

slum808 said:


> The overly broad use of "most" and "many" Locals in this thread is getting under my skin. There are 1.3 million "locals" in Hawaii and "most" do not hold this sense of entitlement or bad behavior referenced here. Yes there are always going to be people taking advantage of the rules or lack of rules, but please do not assume that the actions of a few represent the behavior of the whole.
> 
> I have seen just as many visitors who don't watch their unruly children in the pool, take up multiple grills to cook all their food faster, ask openly on TUG how to violate occupancy levels, and how the staff monitors who uses amenities. So it’s not just the "locals".



I call it the way I see it, I didn't say everyone did I?

As far as visitors with unruly children and bad behavior, they are primarily owners and they paid / pay for the TS and the MFs.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 29, 2014)

I used the term "many locals" in my post and didn't mean it to be disparaging at all.  Like I said, it was explained to us when we asked at Waiohai that resort employees are given a perk that allows them to bring their families onsite on the weekends.  Given that the tourist industry employs many locals, it stands to reason that many might be enjoying this perk.  Please understand, I'm not saying that I came away thinking that "entitlement" was an issue - I honestly believed that it was a common, amicable arrangement between the industry and the resorts' neighbors (maybe due to what thheath wrote?) and thought it was a good thing.  

Of course this was a few years back before the Marriott DC when weekends were pretty much the only changeover/check-in days so there would be fewer owners/guests using the amenities, and, I didn't see anything that appeared to be eighteen people splitting the cash rate for a single night just to get onsite.  That sounds obnoxious no matter who's doing it.


----------



## thheath (Apr 29, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I used the term "many locals" in my post and didn't mean it to be disparaging at all.  Like I said, it was explained to us when we asked at Waiohai that resort employees are given a perk that allows them to bring their families onsite on the weekends.  Given that the tourist industry employees many locals, it stands to reason that many might be enjoying this perk.  Please understand, I'm not saying that I came away thinking that "entitlement" was an issue - I honestly believed that it was a common, amicable arrangement between the industry and the resorts' neighbors (maybe due to what thheath wrote?) and thought it was a good thing.
> 
> Of course this was a few years back before the Marriott DC when weekends were pretty much the only changeover/check-in days so there would be fewer owners/guests using the amenities, and, I didn't see anything that appeared to be eighteen people splitting the cash rate for a single night just to get onsite.  That sounds obnoxious no matter who's doing it.



I believe the angry reaction was not directed at your post but at mine, so I wouldn't sweat it.

Maybe my use of "many" or "most" was too all inclusive but I can tell you living in Hawaii, the subject is a big problem.  Not only for timeshares but regular hotels and resorts too.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 29, 2014)

thheath said:


> I call it the way I see it, I didn't say everyone did I?
> 
> As far as visitors with unruly children and bad behavior, they are primarily owners and they paid / pay for the TS and the MFs.



How you can tell that the majority of the people at the pool deck with unruly children are owners?  

I have met more people in the hot tub and around the property that are non owners than owners at mko.   

In retrospect I also own a few weeks at grand pacific palisades and marbrisa in carlsbad san diego.  I have also seen what I assume were locals crashing the pool areas.  Those resorts use room cards to control access. I have seen kids climb over the fence.  Then proceed to open the gate for the rest of the group.  Then someone calls the front desk and security comes to make sure everyone is a resort guest.  No matter where you are there probably will be crashers.  The difference is if the hotel is able to control it.  

Like I said earlier it was pretty busy during easter weekend and mko was pretty proactive about it.  I believe safety did an excellent job of keeping the kids from jumping off the rocks and made sure that only guests were on the deck.  Every month this year at MKO has been busier than in years past. I think it has to do with the improved economy and more people feeling comfortable in spending.


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Apr 29, 2014)

*Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club - Guest Pool/Resort Wristbands*

Tuggers,

Going to Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club in a couple weeks and week owners. My friend's family live in Oahu. I want to invite them to join us one day and be able to use the pool/resort, since they have a young son (12). We'll have them for a BBQ at dinner too.

Will the resort give us wristbands that are required to be in the pool to our guests we have visiting us?

Mahalo for advise!


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Apr 29, 2014)

*Kapolei Fire Fighter*

Wow! Just read this  Ko Olina Security Problems Post after I posted about wristbands.

My friend's family we want to invite who's family has lived in Oahu for 4 generations, in my post, are well respected in the community. The father is a Kapolei Fire Fighter Captain (Ko Olina is in his area of responsibility). He would risk his life to save any of our lives if Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club or it's members had a life-threatening situation.

Just want to make sure we are not lumping everyone into the same "Locals" category and reference in the previous postings... Everyone has a story to tell....

SueDonJ, Thank you for clarifying your post...

With ALOHA!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Green Eyed Hapa, I merged your posts into this thread because I'm pretty sure eventually things would be cross-posted/duplicated.

As gblotter posted earlier, by sending out an email the resort has shown that they're obviously aware of a security problem.  Generally it's not a problem to get wristbands for visitors as long as the total number of wristbands issued to you doesn't exceed the max occupancy for your unit, but this particular resort may impose other restrictions under the circumstances.  If I were you, GEH, I'd call the GM in advance to discuss your situation - that way you and the resort staff will be on the same page.

If you're told that your visitors won't be granted access (because of occupancy limits or any GM restrictions) at least you'll have time to make alternate plans.  Good luck.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 29, 2014)

I guess I am wondering how people know if these "locals" are NOT legitimate guests.  I was also there over the 4th of July week last year and we saw a LOT of our friends who live on Oahu there that WERE owners.  They booked 2-3 rooms or a large 3 bedroom with their points and was enjoying the long weekend.  We also saw folks that booked MKO on the employee rate. SO yes there were a lot of locals but they were PAID GUESTS or OWNERS. 

The other thing is that Ko Olina does NOT have a lot of parking for the public, and most locals will NOT pay for beach parking or parking to use a pool when we can easily use a beach area that is NOT as crowded and free to park at.  Most locals do not sit around and think "hmmmm I want to go sneak into the MKO pool this weekend"  Most of them think "Hmmm what beach can we go to that is not crowded with tourists" or "I think we'll go to the Hawaiian Waters Water park this weekend"  which is really inexpensive for locals (I'm talking $60-65 to go in ALL YEAR) that has real water slides. 

I also want to say something about folks who are saying locals are booking up one room and packing 20 people in it.  NOT TRUE. We have relatives who are HGVC owners on the Big island. They are Waikaloa regulars, but usually book rooms for themselves and maybe and extra room for grandma when they go.  They EAT together their meals in one room so it appears that they are packing into a room together but the legitimately SLEEP in rooms of the correct occupancy.  I'm sure that this is the case with MKO where families are booking 2 or 3 rooms but eating together.  Yes they have coolers but tell me those of you on the US Mainland dont' bring your own food from home when you drive to your timeshares. 

I also want to say that at Aulani, the only folks I see that are sneaking in (And they get caught are sundburnt folks that are of lighter skin color).  I'm not saying if they are local or military or from the mainland but just what I see. I don't see scores of "locals" trying to sneak in because everyone knows Aulani is extremely strict with their wristbands.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 29, 2014)

Green Eyed Hapa said:


> Tuggers,
> 
> Going to Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club in a couple weeks and week owners. My friend's family live in Oahu. I want to invite them to join us one day and be able to use the pool/resort, since they have a young son (12). We'll have them for a BBQ at dinner too.
> 
> ...



They will give you wristbands up to the max occupancy level of the room.  
Studio -4 people
1br  - 4 people
2br - 8 people
3br - 10 people

Hope this helps with your answer.  I will be there may 11-19 in a 3br.  I only have a party of 4.  If you need wristbands just pm me.  I have many friends that are in HFD and I bet he knows many of them.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 29, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> The other thing is that Ko Olina does NOT have a lot of parking for the public, and most locals will NOT pay for beach parking or parking to use a pool when we can easily use a beach area that is NOT as crowded and free to park at.  Most locals do not sit around and think "hmmmm I want to go sneak into the MKO pool this weekend"  Most of them think "Hmmm what beach can we go to that is not crowded with tourists" or "I think we'll go to the Hawaiian Waters Water park this weekend"  which is really inexpensive for locals (I'm talking $60-65 to go in ALL YEAR) that has real water slides.



Why would I want to try to sneak into MKO pool area when we are surrounded all around the island by nice beaches?  I'm not saying some won't do it, it's just not really practical.


----------



## thheath (Apr 29, 2014)

This topic isn't new and has been discussed here before.

If I remember correctly, this was an issue at a TS or two on Maui.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 30, 2014)

I love how people can determine who the locals are, who the owners are, etc... by looking at them at the pool. LOL!  You people are funny.  Plus as stated above people may look like locals and may be paying for the room and/or own with Marriott. How on earth do we know unless we talk to them? Then, if we actually talk let's talk to more than one family before we start generalizing. 

As long as I can find a couple chairs by the pool there is no problem. I thus have never had a problem at Ko Olina!

Peace and aloha to all of you.


----------



## thheath (Apr 30, 2014)

All I can say is that if I'd purchased a week from the developer for $30K+ and then had to jockey for space at the pool or on the grounds, I'd be seriously pissed off.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 30, 2014)

thheath said:


> All I can say is that if I'd purchased a week from the developer for $30K+ and then had to jockey for space at the pool or on the grounds, I'd be seriously pissed off.



On the other hand it costs money for security to fully manage the pool with such vigilance. At Aulani, for example, they monitor that thing like a hawk. My 70 year old mom, did not have a wrist band on, sat down on a chaise lounge and there was someone on it in 30 seconds at most. However, that costs money for that kind of manpower. Do you want our MFs going up even more?


----------



## thheath (Apr 30, 2014)

larryallen said:


> On the other hand it costs money for security to fully manage the pool with such vigilance. At Aulani, for example, they monitor that thing like a hawk. My 70 year old mom, did not have a wrist band on, sat down on a chaise lounge and there was someone on it in 30 seconds at most. However, that costs money for that kind of manpower. Do you want our MFs going up even more?



I give up, enjoy your timeshare.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 30, 2014)

thheath said:


> All I can say is that if I'd purchased a week from the developer for $30K+ and then had to jockey for space at the pool or on the grounds, I'd be seriously pissed off.



I paid $29K for my OF Lagoon Tower at HHV with the promise of a new super pool, back in 2001.  I've long since got over being pissed about how that turned out


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 30, 2014)

larryallen said:


> I love how people can determine who the locals are, who the owners are, etc... by looking at them at the pool. LOL!  You people are funny.  Plus as stated above people may look like locals and may be paying for the room and/or own with Marriott. How on earth do we know unless we talk to them? Then, if we actually talk let's talk to more than one family before we start generalizing.
> 
> As long as I can find a couple chairs by the pool there is no problem. I thus have never had a problem at Ko Olina!
> 
> Peace and aloha to all of you.



Exactly. I AM local, I AM a Marriott owner and I saw at least TEN other local families that I knew over the fourth of July week last year that were either Marriott owners, exchanged in with a non Marriott timeshare, paid the Hawaii resident rate or are Marriott employees staying   on the employee rate. This past Easter weekend alone I saw four other local families that I knew there. And I don't know all of Oahu. 

But I guess visitors out there know we were all sneaking in.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 30, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> I paid $29K for my OF Lagoon Tower at HHV with the promise of a new super pool, back in 2001.  I've long since got over being pissed about how that turned out



Yeah Hilton needs to do something about that. That cold  lagoon isn't going to cut it!


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've been to Waiohai, Kauai Beach Club, Marriott Maui, Ko'Olina & the Westin and have never had an issue with any locals.  We have never felt that a local had taken space from us, nor have we ever felt uncomfortable.  Did we notice some locals?  Yes, but we actually made conversation with them and then used their input to our advantage.  Most of local kids we've met have actually been very enjoyable and polite.

I think it's all in the attitude YOU take to HI with you.


----------

